# المعايير التصميمية التي يجب مرعاتها في المعارض



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 أبريل 2006)

نظريات العمارة الخاصة بالمعارض​اختيار الموقع 
هناك شروط عامة يستلزم تواغرها فى الموقع وهى 
1- سهولة الوصول الية 2- ان تتناسب المساحة مع عدد الاجنحة والجمهو ر المتوقع لتلافى التكدس 3- طبيعة الارض وتنوعها مع تجنب العناصر التى يصعب التحكم فيها 
4- طبيعة المنطقة المحيطة بالمعرض والزوايا التى يرى منها الموقع 
5- نوعية المعرض الامكان احتيار الموقع المناسب لة مع دراسة علاقتة بالمدينة ما فيها 


دراسة العلاقات الوظيفية 

ان تصميم المعرض هو توزيع لعناصر برنامج معين على الموفع المختار بهدف تحقيق علااقات وظظظظيفية سليمة ذات وظظائف مختلفه 
مثل المداخل والمخارج والاجنحة والمسطحات الخضراء والمسطحات المائية والمبانى والمواصلات ولالانتظار 
وللوصو ل لهذة العلااقات الى الحل ااالامثل ينبغى 
1- دراسة ااالامكنانيات المتاخة للموقع والتاكد من وجود مزايا طبيعية ومناطق اثريه يمكن ان تسغل لمصلحة التصميم 2- ويتم تقسيم المناطق فى الموقع بما يتلائم مع نوع الخدمة المنوطة لكل منطقة 
3- ام المداحل فيجب توفير العدد الكافى منها مع توززيعها بحيث لاتؤدى الى اختراق الحركة 
4- ام االاجنحة فهةى العنصر الاساسى فى المعرض وتوزع تبعا الى عدة اعتبارات مثل طبيعة الارض والمبانى والمسطحات الخضراء والبحيرات الطبيعية والصناعية 


دراسة وسائل المواصلاات الداخلية تنقسم السرعة فى وسائل المواصلاات الداخليه اللى 
1- السرعه البطيئه التى تهدف الى اعطاء الفكلرة القريبه عن المعررض وتتكون من عربات صغيرة معلقة او مممرات متحركه 
2- السرعة السريعه تعطى فكره عن الموقع وتكون بواسطة قطار كهربى سريع ويتوقف هذا الدرج فى السرعه على حجم المعرض ونوعيته 


دراسة التشكيل البصرى للموقع 
تتطاب هذة الدراسة ما يلى 
1- معالجة الموقع 
2- دراسة لعلافات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
3- اساس الموقع 
وهذا هو شرحها 

1- معاجة الموقع 
اما ان يكون الاتجاة نحو تاكيد طبييعة الموقع والمحافظة علية وام ان يكون الاتجاة الى القضاء على ما يئكد هذا الطابع او تعديله 
2- دراسة العلااقات البصرية بين المانى والفراغات 
وهناك نوعان من المعارض 
1- المعارض ذات التصميم الواحد وهذة المعارض تاخذ شكلا موحدا او مجموعه اشكال مخددة ولايكون التشكيل الفرغى صعب فيكون التشابة هناك فى الالوان والمواد والتفاصيل والتشكيل النهائى للمبانى فيساعد ذلك على الترابط البصرى والوحده التى تظهر للسائرن علىمختلف سرعاتهم 
2- المعارض ذات التصميم الحلر وفيها يكون الحرية فى التشكيل ولكن المشكلة الاساسية هى كيفية اجاد تجانس واسمرا رفاغى ويكون نجاح التصميم من الناحية البصرية لتحقيق راحة للمشاهد نفسيا وبصريا وذلك باشباع اللرغبات والاحتياجات المتعددة الجوانب لزور المعرض على قدر الامكان للوصول الى التجانس والاستمرار المطلوبين وبذلك نضمن وججود علااقه منظورية تؤدى الى التجتانس والاسترار بالتدرج بالمساحة المخصصه اللاجنحة
ويجب كذلك ان تردس العلااقات الكمختلفة للكتل سواء المبانى او الاشجار او الفراغات لليلا اذ تتدخل الاضائة فى تجسيم المبانى كوحدات غراغية كما تتدخل فى تحديد علااقتها فى بما يحيط بها فى الموقع حيث تبرز الاضاءة ما فى المبنى من نواخى جمالية او تحول المبنى من كتل ثقيله مضاءة الى اضاء خفيفة ليلا وتتاثر اضاءة المموقع بنوع المبنى وطبيعة مواد وحجم البناء وتشكيله فى الفضاء ويعتقد البعض انة الظلال هى سببها الاضاءة وهذا خطاء وعموما يجب ان تلتزم الاضاءة باسسها المعمارية كى تتلائم مع متطلبات وظظيفتهعا دون انفعال او اجهاد 
3- اثاث الموقع 
ويشمل النباتا ت والنافورات واعمدة النور والعنناصر الففنية الاخرى ولا تكون وظظفتها الامتاع البصرى فقط ولكن تكون ذات وظيفه اساسية مثل التاثري الكمبير على منخ الموقع وتعطى النافورتا ومسطحات المياة احساسا منعكسا ورقيقا يتوازن مع جفا ف المبنى وتعطى اعمدة الانارة احسلسا بشكل المبنى ويجب الحرص على الا تكوتن قبيحة اثاء النهار وذلك اما باحفائها فوق مستوى النظر او بتبسيط شكلها 

العوامل التى توث ر غى تصميم كبانى المعارض 
1- الجمهو ر
2- طبيعة المعروضات 


1- الجمهور 
يحد الجمهور نو اض وطابغه وحجمه وامتدادة وخطوط السير بة ولذلك يجب التصميم بناء على نوعية الجمهور المنتظر من حيث السن والنستوى ولذلك يج بالتنويع فى المادة المعروضة الارضاء اكبر قدر ممكن من الجمهور واهم شى فى تصميم المعرض هو خطووط السير فسوء التصميم يؤدى الى تكدس الناس ووقوفهم صفوف طويلة امام المنى وبزلك يكون المعرض عامل طرد وليس عامل جذب 
20 طبيعة المعرضات 
يملى موضوع العلرصض وطبيعة الجهة العارضة تلثير كبيرا على المعرصض فاذا كان المعرض مقدما لغرض تجارى مثلا وجب دراسة المعروضات وتنسيقها وللجهة العارضة ايضا تاثير كبير على شكل الجناح وحجمه ففى المعارض العغامية تتنافس كبرى الدول فى اقامة مبانى ضخمة وافكار انشائية مبتكرة وذلك عكس المعارض المحيطهالصغيرة وكذلك تتاثرطبيعة المعروضات بنوعبة العرض سوا كان دائما او مؤقتا او متنقلا 

عناصر التصميم الداخلى للجناح 
1- المسقط وخطوط السير 
2- الفراغ الداخلى 

1- المسقط وخطوط السير

ان هدف التصميم المثالى هو توحيد حركة الناس بطريقة تمكنهم من رؤية المعرض بسهولة دون ان يضلوا الطريق او يشعروا بالملل او التعب ويجب على المصم ان يراعى التغيرات التلى قد تطرا عل الحركة المتوقعة لتلافى التجمع الناتج عن تباطؤ الناس وفضولهم وهناك نوعان من خطوط السر
محدد 
وخط سير غير محدد

خط السير المحدد ويستعمل اذا كان هدف المعرض تقديم موضوع متسلسل ويتحتم معة ان يرى كل شخص كل شى ويجب مرعاة الاتى 
1- ان لا تذيد المافىة المحددة عن 100 متلر بتوفير اماكن حرة لتجنب الشعور بالتنفيذ غير المحتمل مع التنوع فى المحور المخيطى 
2- يجب مرعاة تجميع المعروضات ذات الطبيعة الواحدة فى مكان واحد 
3- يجب مراعة وجود مكان كافى امام المخا ليقف الزائر ويتامل ما هو معروض دون اعاقة للمرور 
4- يجب وضع المعروضات الفنية فى اماكن منفصلة لان الناس لايتوقفون لمشاهداتها جميعا 


2- حط السير غير المحدد
ويتبع فى معظم المعارض التى لاتحتج لهذا التسلسل مثل الاسواق التجارية حيث التانف بين الاجنحة المختافة واهو ما فى المسقط الحر هو ان يترك للزائر فرصة التجول وياخذ هذا النوع اشكال عديدة فيكون على شكل مجموعة متتابعة من صالاات العرض المربوطة بالممرات ويجب ان لاتتشابة المسارات امام المشاهد حتى لايشعر انة ضل الطريق او انة لم يرى كل مايجب رؤيتة كذذلك يجب تلافى الممرات المستقيمة فى المسقط وتكون الممرات المتعرجة افضل حيث تقدم اثارة وتغيير

2- الفراغ الداخلى 
ان اى فراغ معمارى ليس فى الوافع الا وسط ويحتوى الانسلتن الذى يمارس نشاطة فية والمعارض لاتخرج عن هذا التعريف فهناك علااقة ماكدة بين المعرض وبين ما يحتوره ومن يدخلة ويتوقف نجاح المعرض على مدى استيفا هذة العلااقة حقها من الدراسة وذلك من خلاال ثلاث مطااب اساسية 
1- الوظيفة 
تتمثل فى مطالب الانسان الحسية من ناحية المقياس والشكل وتوجية الحركة ووووطريقة الاضاءة واتصال الفراغات مع دراسة لطبيعة نفسية الزائر وتصرفة فى الفراغ وتاثير افلااغات المختلفة علية 

2- الثبات وطرق الانشاء 
لايمكن ايجلد فراغ معمارى داخلى سواء للعرض او لغير العرض وهناك ايضا قشرة خارجية تحتاج لوسيلة انشائية لتنفيذها علااقة وثيقة بين الفراغ والمنشئ الان الشل الاساسى لاى انشائية مبنى ينشى من عدة عوامل منها شكل الحركة فية اوحجم الفراغ المطلوب 
3- الجمال 
ويعنى ووجود تكامل بين عناصر تكوينية تختصص بانسب والتكرار والايقعا والتماسك الشكلى والتباين وهى متصلة ببناء الانسان النفسى كما انها عوامل رمزية مبنية على اساس تعبيرات اكتسبتها اشكال معينة فى مواقف وتلبية هذة المطالب الاساسية

عناصر الفراغ الداخلى 
وهى الامكانيات التى يمكن استخدامها وهى 
1- المفياس
يعرف بانة العلااقة بين ابعاد الجزء الى الكل وفى حالة المعرض ينتج المقياس المنااسب للوظيفة عن تفاعل مجموعة ابعاد المعرض مع نوع المعروضات وحجمها وحركة الجمهور 
وحجمة 

2- اللون 
تلعب الالوان دورا بارزا فى التلثير البصرى لتصميم الفلراغ حيث يستعمل فية الوان متجانسة لربط مجموعة من الاشياء ذات طبيعة واحدة وحديثا استعملت التعبيرات المختافه بالوان مثل الدقى والبرودة والثقل لربط الفراغات بواسطة العلااقات بين المستويات المختلفة 

3- الاضاءة 
للاضاءة اهمية قصوى فى المعارض فى توضح وظيفة المعروض وتظهر خصائص المعروض الواضحة والدقيقة على حد سوا وكذلك جعله لافت للانظار وهناك نوعان كمن الاضاءة 
1- الاضاءة الصناعية 
وهى مرتبطه بالدراسة الفراغيه ارتباط وثق عن طريق عملبن 
1- وعية الاضاءة وتصميم المصادر الضووئية 
2- تاثيرعا فى اظهار معالم الفراغ الداخلى والمعروضات

2- الاضاءة الطبيعية 
نكون الاضاءة الطبيعية ناجحة فى حالة مسطحات العلرض الكبيرة المطلوب تداخلها مع الجو الخارجى المحيط ويدى استخدام الافنية الداخلية الى التداخل مع الجوو الخارجى المحيط ايضا حيث تستخدم الاضاءة الطبيعية ةالصناعية للوصول الى حل ناجح وتكن الاضاءة الطبيعية لازمة الانواع خاصة من المعروضات 
فمثلا عندما تكو ن اللوان المعروضات هى العنصر المهم فى العرض وكذلك عند الرغبة فى ابرا ز الخط الخارجى للمعروضات وتتميز الاضاءة الصحيحة فى المعارض بميزتين اساسيتين 
1- ان تمكن طبيعة الاضاءة عين الززائر منادء وظيفتها بحرية دون تعب 
2- ان ترضى مختلف الاذواق للشخصيات المتنوعة للزوار 
3- تتناسب شدة الاضاءة المطلوبة تناسب عكسيا مع حجم المعروضات 
4- تعطى الاضاءة الجيدة الزائر شعور بالافة تساعدة على ملاحظة التفصيل الدقية للمعرضات

4- المؤثرات الخارجية 
عند بداية عصر المعارض كان من السهل على الجمهور واثارة دهشتة اما اليو م يحتاج المصممم لمجهود حتى يصل الى ابتكار يجذب انتباة الجمهور ومن اهم مايجذب انتباة المشاهدين هو 1- الشئ المتحرك 
2--- الاهتمام بانشاط البشرى 
3- العب بالاضواء والاسقاطات المختلفة 


الاشكال المختلفة للفراغ 

يلزم المعارض انبكون الفراغ الخاص بالعرض مهما كان شكلة وحجمة ديناميكيا يوفر لمشاهد احساسا باثارة والفضول وتتم فية الحركة بسلام دون ملل 

اتجاهت تشكيل فرغ المعرض 
1- العرض فى فراغ واحد كبير 
2- العرض فى فرغ عضوى 
3- العرض فى الهواء الطلق

التغطيات المستخدمة فى مبانى المعارض 

1- منشات قشرية 
2- منشات كابيلة
3- الجمالونات الفراغية 
4- المنشات الغشائية


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

الف شكر على الافاده


----------



## م/ أحمد صبحى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ألف شكر يابشمهندس

وياريت يكون فى أمثلة


----------



## moha_arc (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Arch_M (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جهد تشكر عليه..هل من الممكن تزويدنا بالمصدر


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (11 نوفمبر 2006)

يعتبر المعرض مؤسسة عامة تهدف للحفاظ على مقتنيات الإنسان وإعماله وإعادة تأهيلها لتنمية معارف الناس وأذواقهم وهي منشآت يتمثل علو شأنها بقيمة المقتنيات التي تحويها داخل جدرانها. ويتسع مفهوم المعرض ليشمل حدائق الحيوانات ومشاتل النباتات وأحواض الأحياء المائية..
كما أن نشأة المعرض ترجع للعامل الاقتصادي وهو الذي دفع الأثرياء إلى اقتناء الآثار والتحف واللوحات الفنية التي امتلكها المعارض والمتاحف المشهورة كالمتحف البريطاني في لندن، ومتحف اللوفر في باريس ومتحف الأرمتياج في روسيا.
وكان هناك دور للعامل الديني قديماً في نشأة المعارض حيث كانت الأمية متفشية وعالية النسبة فاضطرت المؤسسات إلى استخدام الأعمال الفنية واللوحات والرسامات لنشر تعاليم الدين وأصوله وتقديس بعض المعتقدات والأشخاص.. 
ويتكون المعرض من العناصر الآتية:
مدخل- بهو المدخل- أمانات- تذاكر- امن وحراسة- إرشاد- قاعة محاضرات- صالة عرض رئيسة- قاعات عرض- مكتبة- مخازن.

المقومات الأساسية للعرض: 
1 ـ نوعية العرض 
إن أي فراغ معماري ليس في الواقع إلا وسط يحتوي الإنسان الذي يمارس نشاطه فيه والمعارض لا تخرج عن هذا المفهوم فهناك علاقة مؤكدة بين العرض ومايحتويه ومن يدخله ليتلاءم فيها المظهر مع التحليل المنطقي لموضوع العرض، وذلك من خلال ثلاث مطالب أساسية:ـ 
الوظيفة: وهي تتمثل في مطالب الإنسان الحسية من ناحية المقياس والكل وتوجيه الحركة وطريقة الإضاءة واتصال الفراغات مع دراسة لطبيعة نفسية الزائر وتصرفه في الفراغ وتأثير الأشكال المختلفة عليه. 
الثبات وطريقة الإنشاء: فلا يمكن خلق فراغ معماري داخلي سواء للعرض أو لغيره دون وجود قشرة خارجية تحتاج لوسيلة إنشائية لتنفيذها ونجد دائماً علاقة وثيقة بين الفراغ والمنشأ إذ أن الشكل الأساسي لأي مبنى ينشأ من عدة عوامل منها شكل الحركة فيه أو حجم الفراغ المطلوب. 
الجمال : وهو التكامل بين عناصر تكوينية وتختص بالنسب والتكرار والإيقاع والتباين وهي متأصلة في بناء الإنسان النفسي وعوامل رمزية مبنية على أساس تعبيرات اكتسبها أشكال معينة في مواقف معينة .ولا بد عند التخطيط للعرض يتبادر إلى الذهن السؤال عن العرض وهو " هل القطعة المعروضة يستدعي الأمر عرضها دائماً وطويلاً أم لمدة محدودة وبشكل مؤقت ؟ " 
ففي الحالة الأولى تكون القطعة لا غنى عنها في العرض، أما في الحالة الثانية فهي مجرد عنصر مساعد تكفي زيادة واحدة لاستيعابه ونستطيع التوصل من ذلك بأن شكل الفراغ يجب أن يكيف ليتناسب مع احتياجان العرض، ويمكن تقسيم العرض إلى الأنواع التالية ( مؤقت ، دائم ، متنقل ، وفي الهواء المتنقل ) 
1ـ العرض المؤقت: قد يكون عرضاً للمقتنيات الجديدة والتي يعثر عليها في الحفائر أو تشتري أو تهدى إلى المعرض، وتبقى معروضة فترة من الوقت، وقد توزع بعدها على قاعات المتحف الأخرى حسب طرازها الفني أو مادتها. ويمكن إجراء تجارب لتعديل فراغ المبنى، وضبط مرور الزائرين وترتيب المعروضان في المعرض المؤقت. ولكي يحقق العرض المؤقت هدفه عليه أن ييسر سرعة انتقال الزائر من مكان لآخر مع السماح لعينيه بالانتقال من موضوع لآخر حتى يمكنه الاستمتاع بأكبر قدر ممكن في زيارة واحدة، وألا تتركز زيارته في ناحية دون أخرى. 
2ـ العرض الدائم: لابد أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار الاحتياجات المميزة للعرض العام والعرض الخاص بالمختصين، يتوفر في بعض المعارض فراغ عرض للأطفال، وفيه يجب أن يزداد الشرح والربط بين الأشياء المعروضة، لذلك فإن الوسيلة الطبيعية لتقديم مجموعة من الحقائق في نفس الوقت فالشئ ذو أبعاد ـ أي الملموس ـ يزيد من قدرات الطفل على الفهم واستيعاب المعلومات.
3ـ العرض المتنقل: 
هناك كثير من المعارض تمد نشاطها في العرض عن طريق العروض الدورية في المدن الأخرى أو في نفس المدينة في مراكز أصغر. ولا بد أن يكون التصميم فيها تصميم مرن قابل للتغيير ولإعادة الاستخدام ولا بد من توفر فيه الوحدات المتحركة لتطويع التصميم لنوع المعروضات ولما كانت أجزاء العرض المتنقل عرضه لكثير من الفك والتركيب ، وجب أن تكون قوية تتحمل وأن تكون سهلة التنظيف والإعداد لأزمة العروض المتنقلة .
4ـ العرض في الهواء الطلق: 
إن العرض بالخارج لا يختلف في أساسياته عن العرض داخل المبنى فيما عدا وجود مصدر ضوء متغير ولكنه معروف وهو السماء. والمعروضات تحتاج لحامل وربما تحتاج حماية وينبغي وضعها في مكان محدد كذلك للرؤية، كذلك رؤيتها بتتابع.
ومن الممكن توفر مصدر ضوء اصطناعي وهذا ببناء شكل من حوائط ومظلات وقواعد ومستويات مرتفعة.
تشكيل فراغ العرض:
1_ العرض في فراغ واحد كبير: وهو الاتجاه الحديث في تشكيل الفراغ بإيجاد فراغات ضخمة مستمرة يمكن تقسيمها بواسطة قواطيع خفيفة متحركة.
مميزات الاتجاه:
_ تحقيق البساطة والفاعلية والمرونة مع إمكانية التنوع في الاستخدام.
_ المحافظة على الشكل العام.
_ احترام عناصر المعرض الداخلية للمقياس الإنساني.
2_ العرض في فراغ عضوي: وهو الأسلوب التقليدي عن طريق تقسيم الفراغات بحوائط ثابتة إلى غرف عرض قد تكون منفصلة أو متصلة ويحبذ المسقط ذو الوحدات المتصلة التي تحدد في فراغات المعرض مناطق لها بداية ونهاية واتجاه موحد بواسطة عناصر موجهة , حوائط مستويات أرضية , أو سقف.


مميزاته:
_ خلق تنوع في الجو المحيط في إطار متكامل ومتماسك.
_إمكانية التركيز على بعض العناصر المهمة.
_ الفراغ العضوي غني بالحركة والتوجيه وسهولة معالجة العناصر التي تحتويه.
3_ العرض في الهواء الطلق:
وهو معتمد على الظروف المحيطة من مباني وأشجار ومسطحات مياه وأحيانا السماء تكون خلفية للمعروضات , قد يقام في ميدان أو حديقة عامة.
_ ويلزم العناية أكثر بتنسيق الموقع.
_ يراعى الابتكار والتجديد والبساطة.
نوع المعروضات:
يعتمد تصميم فراغ العرض بصورة أساسية على نوع المعروضات, للمتطلبات المختلفة, ومن الصعب إيجاد تقسيم محدد للأنواع المختلفة للمعروضات, يمكن وضع تقسيم عام كالآتي:
1_ عرض فنون وآثار: وتأخذ القاعات الشكل الطولي أكثر من الشكل المربع.
2_ عرض تاريخي وثقافي: تحتاج إلى فراغات عرض أقل حيث تحفظ المعروضات في رفوف عرض.
3_ عرض الفنون الشعبية و الانتروبولوجيا: تتميز المعروضات هنا بالفخامة وتتطلب فراغات كبيرة حيث يلزم إعادة بناء بيئات تاريخية مشابهة.
4_ عرض عملي: تتميز المعروضات هنا بالتنوع في الحجم والخصائص المعمارية وهناك عدة طرق لتصنيف المعروضات من خلال تقسيمها إلى مضائل معادن, حشرات, نباتات, وتتطلب فراغات عرض متوسطة الحجم.
الإضاءة:
وهي من أهم العناصر المؤثرة في تصميم فراغات العرض وصورها:
1- الإضاءة الطبيعية: وتتميز برخص التكلفة ويمكن أن تكون علوية أو جانبية ومنها:
- الإضاءة العلوية: تفضل معماريا وذلك ل:
 إمكانية التحكم في كمية واتجاه الضوء الساقط.
 توفير كمية إضاءة منتظمة لتحقيق رؤية جيدة.
 لا تؤثر العناصر الخارجية من أشجار ومباني على كمية ونوع الضوء.
 توفير المسطحات والحوائط للعرض.
 إتاحة أقصى عمق للمبنى دون الحاجة لأفنية داخلية وسهولة تأمين العرض لقلة الفتحات.
وعيوبها قليلة يتغلب عليها ببعض المعالجات الفنية, ومن هذه العيوب : زيادة حمل السقف وتراكم الأتربة وصعوبة التنظيف واحتمالات تسرب المياه .
- الإضاءة الجانبية:
وتتم عن طريق نوافذ تقليدية بأحجام مختلفة أو فتحات مستمرة بطول الحائط ويمكن وضع الفتحات في مستوى النظر, عيبها الأساسي عدم إمكانية استخدام الحائط لأغراض العرض .
مميزات الإضاءة الجانبية:
توفير تهوية جيدة ودرجة حرارة مناسبة والبساطة في التصميم وإبراز العناصر التشكيلية وتوفير مناظر متنوعة لإبعاد الملل.
2_ الإضاءة الصناعية:
استخدمت حديثا الميكروكمبيوتر للتحكم في شدة الإضاءة وأساليبها مع الإضاءة الطبيعية التي يستفاد منها في العرض الخارجي مع توفير إضاءات مختلفة صناعية للعنصر المعروض لإظهاره في الظلام. وقد ظهر منها أنواع هي:
_ إضاءة مباشرة علوية خارج الوحدة.
_ إضاءة مباشرة علوية داخل الوحدة.
_ إضاءة على جانبي الوحدة.

المعايير التصميمية-

المدخل:
*أن تكون البوابة واسعة ومريحة. 
*لا يقل عرضها عن 10م.
*أن يكون هناك أكثر من مدخل رئيسي ومداخل ثانوية.
-الإدارة:
مرتبطة بجميع أجزاء المعرض ارتباطا مباشرا.
وتتكون الإدارة من عدة عناصر مرتبطة مع بعضها البعض أهمها:
1-مكتب المدير العام.
2-مكتب سكرتارية.
3-مكتب نائب مدير.
4-صالة اجتماعات. 
5-مكتب مدير العلاقات العامة. 
6-مكتب مدير قسم الشئون الإدارية والمالية.
7الأمن. 
-الخدمات:
*ألا يزيد عرض الممر عن 3م.
*ألا يقل ارتفاع سقف الممرات عن 3م.
*إمكانية استخدام الأدراج في الخدمة العادية وكذلك في الهروب.
*توجيه الدورات في المكان الصحيح.
-قاعة الاستقبال:
تعتبر من العناصر المهمة في المعرض حيث أنها منطقة التحكم الرئيسية في حركة الجمهور من خلال:
*الاهتمام بالإضاءة والتهوية الجيدة
*مراعاة احتوائها على شباك تذاكر وغرفة فحص للزوار.
-قاعات العرض:
*الاهتمام بطبيعة المعروضات وطريقة عرضها مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار مجال الرؤية لدى المشاهد الذي يحتل مخروطا يحدد تقريبا بزاوية فراغية 40 درجة. 
*بهو المدخل يحتوي على الاستعلامات والأمن وكذلك على استراحة للزائرين.
-المخازن:
*تصمم المخازن لتحوي بداخلها المعدات والأدوات التي يتم استخدامها في المبنى ومن ثم يتم تخزينها.
*يجب معرفة حجم المعدات والمواد التي سوف توضع في المخازن لمعرفة احتوائها والمساحة التي ستشغلها داخل المخزن
-قسم الصيانة والترميم:
تعمل مع القسم الهندسي على إطالة عمر المبنى الزمني حيث يتم المحافظة على صلاحية المبنى من التشققات والعوامل الخارجية و عوامل الانهيار والصيانة الكاملة للمبنى


----------



## nadiarch (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## nadiarch (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بحثي التخرج كان فيه من هذا الموضوع 
انشاءالله بس أفتح ملفاتي السابقة رح أفيدكم في اللي عندي


----------



## SOOSAH (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جودي!!

ممكن اذا ما فيه كلفه ..... المعايير التصميمية للمستشفيات؟؟ انا اعمل بحث على تشطيبات المستشفيات وما لقيت المعايير .. ممكن تساعدني؟


----------



## ابراهيم س (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل اتمنى ان يدعم بالسكتشات والصور مع الشكر


----------



## 3bdalr7man (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## ابراهيم س (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم موضوع اعجبني جدا اتمني القائه محاضره اذا وافق الدكتور عليه انا طالب سنه االتخرج ومطلوب بحث العماره والبيئه او المناخ او كل طالب يختار وللدكتور الموافقه ارجو ارسال المراجع ضروري وسكتشات وصور مع الشكر ارجوا الرد بسرعه وشكرا


----------



## eng katkota (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتير على الممعلومات القيمة


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد القيم


----------



## م.نهيل (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك على الفائدة


----------



## فائزة احمد (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على الجهد والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## فائزة احمد (30 يوليو 2007)

مشكور على الجهد والمعلومات الرائعة
فائزة العراقية


----------



## whiteworld (8 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جدا علي المعلومة المفيدة عن المعارض


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أمنيات مصرية (20 أبريل 2014)

شكرا شكرا ^^


----------



## قصي حمودي (20 أبريل 2014)

سلمت يداك وسدد الله خطاك نحو مستقبل زاهر 
شككككككككككككرااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------

